# Luxury Liner



## Lynn43506 (Nov 29, 2014)

NW Ohio build

lynn43506


----------



## Lynn43506 (Nov 29, 2014)

lynn43506


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Great job*

If you come through Ohare field I will come and buy you lunch.


----------



## Lynn43506 (Dec 6, 2014)

Its a deal

lynn43506


----------



## Lynn43506 (Dec 6, 2014)

lynn43506


----------

